# New member with new pup



## nutty4golden (Dec 19, 2010)

love the picture of Colt chewing on the gate!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Colt is a handsome little guy. I love his wrinkly nose.


----------



## seagypsy (Jan 8, 2011)

What a cutie, i also love the name


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome! Colt is adorable! I love the last picture!


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

So cute! Is he sleeping in the first picture?! Too funny!


----------



## amazingjs89 (Dec 9, 2010)

That gate picture is so cute! Great pics and great name!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So cute....did he finish eating the gate yet?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Colt is a little cutie. Take lots of pictures because he will grow very fast. Who was your breeder?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

nutty4golden said:


> love the picture of Colt chewing on the gate!


It cracked me up.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

He is adorable! Please keep posting and send us pics as he grows!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

What a cutie. I think he is telling you what he thinks of the baby gate.


----------



## Colts dad (Jan 11, 2011)

Colt didn't like puppy jail...lol he broke out and decided eating the gate was the better option. Crazy dog! Here are some more pics of the precious puppy


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

AWWWWWWW......I wanna Colt!!!!!! She's soooo stinkin cute!!!!! Love the gate pic, and his sleeping pics....he's gonna grow up before you can turn around....keep the pics a coming..::


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

Eating the gate  Good going Colt!! 

He's so cute! Adorable little puppy...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Colt is really adorable... and those are some great photos! But one in particular speaks to me... the one where he's sleeping on the shoes. Our Sawyer does that, and it melts my heart everytime I see it!!

btw... welcome to the forum!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Colt is adorable and look at the size of those paws!! I think Colt is pretty smart too - eat the gate and I'm no longer in puppy prison.


----------



## hutch (Jun 17, 2010)

He's cute. I love the sleeping with the boots, my last two Goldens use to sleep in the wet boot mat too. You buy them nice warm bed and they want to sleep in the wet boot mats.

Your pictures are really making me excited to get my two new pups home.


----------



## Born In Boston (Apr 23, 2010)

Colt is adorable! We're bringing our little guy home on Saturday--and we have the same gate you do! I'll let you know if our pup ("He-Who-Is-Not-Yet-Named") has the same reaction to it as Colt.


----------



## aem82 (Jan 12, 2011)

He is way too cute!!


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Soooo cute!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

He doesn't like that gate at all  He is really cute and I love his name too.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

That gate pic is hilarious!!!!


----------



## Colts dad (Jan 11, 2011)

*Update-more pics of Colt*

Here are some new pics from the last week or so.

He's trying to learn to go down steps, these are pics of his first attempt. He's dang cute. 

He's getting strong willed and trying us more and more each day!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Colt*

I love his name and love all of your pictures!!
Colt is beyond adorable!
You will love it here!!

*P.S. Those are some pretty steep stairs-no wonder Colt is taking his time!!!!*


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

He is SOOOOOOooooooo cute!!!!! I miss baby puppyhood! I want a brother for Macy lol


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Colt is adorable! He looks like he's doing great going down those scary steps. And I love the one of him chewing the gate - I guess he's trying to tell you he doesn't like it.


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

Awwww that first sleepy picture is just too sweet


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like boot racks are popular sleeping zones for our puppy as well.


----------



## Colts dad (Jan 11, 2011)

It's been a rough morning playing with dad....Colt is all tuckered out sleeping in his fav position.


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Jan 23, 2011)

Awww <3 what a cute pup! congrats! and LOL at him chewing on that gate lol


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

Colt is adorable and I love his name! My fav pic has to be of him chewing on the baby gate.  Enjoy puppyhood!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

What a cutie-pie! I love the stairs pics with the cat in the background. Kitty is probably dreading the day Colt is fully mobile! I also LOVE the name Colt!


----------

